# Thunder Quarter24 ENDURO



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thunder RC/Darkside Presents*
*Thunder Quarter24*
*Sunday June 24, 2012

Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37206
615-851-1876

track opens: 8am
registration: 9am
concourse: 11am
driver meeting:11:30pm
qualifiers:12 noon

RULES:
FULL US VTA Rules...this is an Official event
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html
tires must show tread at the beginning of qualifiers
3 members per team with 1-3 cars to use
teams must run the same body or similar paint scheme
teams must keep a marshall on the track at all times
only one car on the track at once unless you are in pit lane

TECH:
all cars will be tech before entering pit lane
once you enter pit lane , you can NOT remove your car
if you have to remove your car you will have to go back to tech
tech will also be done at random in the pits

QUALS:
One team member will run qual
they will have 1 min on the open track to try and set Team TQ
the Team TQ will have 1st choice of either:
a.pit lane position
b.marshall positon
c.drivers stand position
after Team TQ picks, 2nd best team gets pick and so on, till all the spots are filled

Numbers will be drawn once your team arrives at the track that are assign to a pit table

RACING:
all team members must put in track time
lap pentalies will be given for rough driving
1st team with a 1500 laps wins

ENTRY:
13 teams max
$60 per team
FREE body for teams sign up before May 31st

MONEY,TROPHIES,PRIZES:
1st place team wins cash and trophy
2nd place team wins trophy
3rd place team wins trophy
50% cash payback for winning team
Trophy 1st-3rd

concourse will be judged on vote, your team cars will voted on as a whole

SPONSORS:
KRC*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a great way to get ready for the 2012 US VTA Southern Nationals in Music City USA on Sept 21-23rd, one of the largest VTA and GT events in the country

We are running on the NEW Thunder Raceway carpet and sub-floor


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY interested. That would be a blast! 

How are driver changes handled at these types of events? Is driver2/car2 awaiting to swap in the pit area/trackside? What if multiple drivers are sharing a chassis? Can the battery be tech'd and changed trackside?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

it works very well....

1 racer is racing
1 racer is waiting/pits
1 racer is marshalling

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5294&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4335&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3859&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

these are the past enduros Ive done


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*sponsors*

Thank you Boca Bearings for the sponsorship for this event


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Dont forget that if your Team sign-ups before May 31st I will supply a Free legal US VTA body.....

Dont let your team or club be left out


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey VTA fans...I have some names of guys looking to get on a team as well as some teams

Team Darkside-Protoform-J71-PAID
Battman
??????
??????

Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro-PAID
Joe
Bubba
Twin

Team Noobie-HPI-70 Challenger
Will
Freedy
??????


Want to race and looking for teammates

Josh
Robert
Chuck
Mack
Eric G
Will(East TN)
Mark*
Donald
Aaron



if you want to get on a team or form your own, pm or text me...and Ill add you to the list.

we have several possible teams as well...incl teams from Knoxviile, Carbondale, ATL, and Bama

come get some


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Enduro pics


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Updated Team list for the Enduro June 24th at Thunder RC Raceway

Team Associated-Protoform-J71-PAID
Battman
Donald TQ
??????

Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro-PAID
Joe
Bubba
Twin

Team Noobie-HPI-70 Challenger
Will
Freedy
??????

Team Thunder-HPI-68 Camaro
Robert
Chuck
???????

Team Road Block-Protoform-J71
Tommy
???????
???????

Team Hobby Lobby-HPI-68 Camaro
Hayden
Chris
????????

Team Hotshots-HPI-70 Cuda
Brad
Peter
??????



Want to race and looking for teammates

Josh
Mack
Eric G
Will(East TN)
Mark*
Aaron


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*ENTRY:
13 teams max
$60 per team
FREE body for teams sign up before May 31st


LAST DAY...GET ME YOUR INFO BEFORE 12 MIDNIGHT...AND YOUR TEAM WILL GET A FREE BODY TO RUN IN THIS EVENT!!!!!

Dont miss out on the THUNDER Quarter24 US VTA Enduro, June 24th*
Thunder Quarter24 ENDURO


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Team Box Stock-HPI-68 Camaro-PAID
Battman
Donald TQ
??????

Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro-PAID
Joe
Bubba
Twin

Team Noobie-HPI-70 Challenger
Will
Freedy
??????

Team Thunder-HPI-68 Camaro
Robert
Chuck
Brad

Team Road Block-Protoform-J71
Tommy
???????
???????

Team Hobby Lobby-HPI-68 Camaro
Hayden
Chris
????????

Team Hotshots-HPI-70 Cuda
Brad
Peter
??????

Team One Lug-???????
James
Brent
??????


Want to race and looking for teammates

Josh
Mack
Eric G
Will(East TN)
Mark*
Aaron
Scott
Aaron2u*

also...I have one free body for Team Yellow,Box Stock,Hotshots, and Noobie...

Time is ticking, lets get the teams organized and ready...this is going to be a really fun and exciting day of US VTA action


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*I want to thank Novak for sponsoring this event

Updated Teams


Team Box Stock-Protoform J71
Battman
Donald TQ
Eric G

Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro
Joe
Bubba
Twin

Team Noobie-HPI-70 Challenger
Will
Freedy
Scott

Team Thunder-HPI-68 Camaro
Robert
Chuck
Brad

Team Road Block-Protoform-J71
Tommy
Scott
Eddie L

Team Hobby Lobby-HPI-68 Camaro
Hayden
Chris
????????

Team Hotshots-HPI-70 Cuda
Brad
Peter
??????

Team One Lug-???????
James
Brent
??????

Team A-Team-Protoform J71
Josh
Mack
Will(East TN)



Want to race and looking for teammates

Mark*
Aaron
Aaron2u*

also...I have one free body for Team Yellow,Box Stock,Hotshots, and Noobie...

Time is ticking, lets get the teams organized and ready...this is going to be a really fun and exciting day of US VTA action*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*I would like to thank Boca, I recieved the package for the event today.

We are still looking for some Teams to check in....we are less than 2 weeks before we lay down 1500 laps at the Thunder Dome...

Lets get it together and drop some laps....

I also would like to see some pics of the paint jobs, Ive heard some are really good...

Hope everyone gets to come and enjoy a great event and raceday

Im seeing alot of new and returning US VTA racers, and I thank you as well, the support is awesome..

Dont forget June 24th at Thunder RC Raceway Nashville,TN..615-851-1876*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Team Road Block/ABM


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to Thank Matt and the Hobby Lobby Team and Hobbyshop for the very nice, and I do say nice donation and sponsorship.

My hats off to you all, thanks again

http://www.hobby-lobby.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thunder RC/Darkside Presents
Thunder Quarter24
OFFICIAL US VTA ENDURO

Sunday June 24, 2012

Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37206
615-851-1876

track opens: 8am
registration: 9am
concourse: 11am
driver meeting:11:30pm
qualifiers:12 noon

RULES:
FULL US VTA Rules...this is an Official event
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html
tires must show tread at the beginning of qualifiers
3 members per team with 1-3 cars to use
teams must run the same body or similar paint scheme
teams must keep a marshall on the track at all times
only one car on the track at once unless you are in pit lane

TECH:
all cars will be tech before entering pit lane
once you enter pit lane , you can NOT remove your car
if you have to remove your car you will have to go back to tech
tech will also be done at random in the pits

QUALS:
One team member will run qual
they will have 1 min on the open track to try and set Team TQ
the Team TQ will have 1st choice of either:
a.pit lane position
b.marshall positon
c.drivers stand position
after Team TQ picks, 2nd best team gets pick and so on, till all the spots are filled

Numbers will be drawn once your team arrives at the track that are assign to a pit table

RACING:
all team members must put in track time
lap pentalies will be given for rough driving
1st team with a 1500 laps wins

ENTRY:
13 teams max
$60 per team
FREE body for teams sign up before May 31st

MONEY,TROPHIES,PRIZES:
1st place team wins cash and trophy
2nd place team wins trophy
3rd place team wins trophy
50% cash payback for winning team
Trophy 1st-3rd

concourse will be judged on vote, your team cars will voted on as a whole

SPONSORS:
Hobby Lobby
Team Novak
Boca Bearings
KRC


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Team Box Stock-Protoform J71-PAID
Battman
Donald TQ
Eric G

Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro-PAID
Joe
Bubba
Twin

Team Noobie-HPI-70 Challenger
Will
Freedy
Chris

Team Thunder-HPI-68 Camaro
Robert
Chuck
Brad

Team Road Block-Protoform-J71
Tommy
Scott
Eddie L

Team Hobby Lobby-HPI-68 Camaro
Hayden
Chris
Christan

Team Hotshots-HPI-70 Boss Mustang
Brad
Peter
Byran

Team One Lug-???????
James
Brent
??????

Team A-Team-Protoform J71
Josh
Mack
Will(East TN)



Want to race and looking for teammates

Mark*
Aaron
Aaron2u*
Justin(West TN)
Evan

Still have teams needing racers and racers needing teams...come on VTA racers...1500 laps 50% payout Trophies prizes...and a ton of FUN*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Okay US VTA racers...we have arrived to the 2012 Thunder Quarter 24 Enduro, the official US VTA Enduro....

1500 laps on carpet for teams of 3 running under US VTA rules.

50% payout in cash
trophies
prizes

and a lot of fun 

bring your US VTA cars and a chair and come and enjoy...I will be there to open the doors at 8am

racers from KY,GA,AL, and TN have checked in....come and support the US VTA and Thunder RC Raceway, Home of the 2012 US VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, USA on Sept 21-23rd

CYA There....

FYI...still teams forming, show up and you will race...

call me for more info...615-851-1876*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*After 1500 laps and almost 6 hours and a combined 11,000 total laps on the track, Team Boxstock was the winners in one of the most extreme VTA events ever put on. Taking home the 1st place trophy and part of the 50% payout was a small thing for the great event that was experienced. 

Darkside and Thunder RC would like to thank all the teams that took the time to make this 1500 lap enduro special

1st Place 1500 laps
Team Box Stock-Protoform J71
Battman
Donald TQ
Eric G

2nd Place 1481 laps
Team Thunder-HPI-68 Camaro
Robert
Chuck
Brad

3rd Place 1436 laps
Team Road Block-Protoform-J71
Tommy
Evan
Eddie L

4th Place 1346 laps
Team Hobby Lobby-HPI-66 Mustang
Hayden
Chris
Christan

5th Place 1184 laps
Team Yellow-HPI-68 Camaro
Joe
Bubba
Twin

6th Place 1183 laps
Team A-Team-Protoform J71
Josh
Matt
Will(East TN)

7th Place 638 laps
Team Hotshots-HPI-65 Mustang
Brad
Peter
Byran

Thank you all and get ready for the 2012 US VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City ,USA coming Sept 21-23rd*


----------

